
Running Linux on the QPD Pocket 7: The Return of the Hacker Netbook - wolframio
https://medium.com/@tomac/qpd-pocket-7-the-return-of-the-hacker-netbook-fe9be1b02ebf
======
test3333
Wow, I've been pondering gutting a Toshiba Libretto and putting a Raspberry Pi
inside so I can have a modern(ish) hardware in that form factor. I am so the
target market for this!

